# Convert Woodburning Insert to Gas(LP)???



## randiandluis (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello.  New here.

Wondering about our options for a woodburning Heatilator insert.

We already have a 250 gal. tank for 2 wall mount heaters as well as our LP cooktop. 

Is it possible to convert the insert to LP logs??  With winter coming again I don't feel like doing the wood thing again.  What a pain and hardly any heat.

I've only found a few LP sets that are affordable.  The back of the insert is about 19" wide.  So, I'm assuming that limits me to the 18" sets.  

Any comments on this?   http://www.homedepot.com/p/Emberglo...Fireplace-Logs-with-Remote-SCVFR18L/100595891


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 17, 2015)

randiandluis said:


> Hello.  New here.
> 
> Wondering about our options for a woodburning Heatilator insert.
> 
> ...



Are you SURE you have an insert? An insert fits into an existing fireplace.
You probably have a Heatilator Woodburning Zero Clearance Fireplace.
That being said, if you install a gas log into the existing firebox, you are STILL
going to burn fuel inefficiently & send all the heat up the chimney, it'll be
easier on your back, but maybe not on your wallet.
You might be better served by either tearing the woodburner out & installing
a gas ZC fireplace, or visiting your local heathshop & finding out if they offer a
gas INSERT that will fit into your existing firebox.


----------



## randiandluis (Oct 17, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> Are you SURE you have an insert? An insert fits into an existing fireplace.
> You probably have a Heatilator Woodburning Zero Clearance Fireplace.
> That being said, if you install a gas log into the existing firebox, you are STILL
> going to burn fuel inefficiently & send all the heat up the chimney, it'll be
> ...



I do not know all the terminology. But, after looking that up, I guess it is a "Fireplace."  It has a Flue. So, even with vent free logs and a closed flue, am I still throwing money out the chimney?  As far as removing the fireplace, it would be a nightmare. The original owners that installed it did the masonry work over the fireplace, which means I would have to do some demolition.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 17, 2015)

Is the fireplace on an EXTERIOR wall? If so, the demolition phase is not nearly as bad, since the unit can be removed from the outside.


----------



## randiandluis (Oct 17, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> Is the fireplace on an EXTERIOR wall? If so, the demolition phase is not nearly as bad, since the unit can be removed from the outside.



Exterior, but in a corner.  Highly doubt removal from the outside will be cost effective or really even possible.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeah, that's a tough one. It's doable, tho.
may wanna o your hearth shop.
Heatilator ZCWBs can have some of the interior components removed,
allowing for larger inserts to be installed.
FWIW, I don't endorse the installation or use of room-vented gas logs.


----------

